# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [استفسار] هل تنصحوني بالدخول البورصه السعوديه ؟  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## aburayan

أخواني اود الاستفسار عن وضع البورصه السعوديه حالياً ...  
وهل تنصحوني ادخل بيها وكم المبلغ الي تنصحون بيه ؟ 
وما الشروط لدخولها ؟

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> أخواني اود الاستفسار عن وضع البورصه السعوديه حالياً ...  
> وهل تنصحوني ادخل بيها وكم المبلغ الي تنصحون بيه ؟ 
> وما الشروط لدخولها ؟

 لا--اذا كان رصيدك اقل من 1 مليون.

----------


## 50 فلس

نعم بشرط أن تكون ملتزم بشروط إدارة رأس المال وعلى معرفة بالتحليل

----------


## iyad3abed

> لا--اذا كان رصيدك اقل من 1 مليون.

 مايمشي 250 الف؟

----------


## Wave202

اذا فاهم السوق وحركاته ادخل

----------


## Wave202

لكن كنصيحه ابعد عن شي يشيب راسك وادخل مشروع ابرك

----------


## بسام العبيد

*لاتوجد اجابه واحده لهذا السؤال 
لأن الاجابه تعتمد على الشخص نفسه من حيث / 
مدى المامه بالتحليل الذي يستخدمه فني او اساسي 
 تقبله للمخاطره 
حسن ادارة راس المال
 التزامه باسترتيجيات معينه
 صبره على الاهداف 
هذه نقاط لاتأتي منفرده بل مجتمعه لكنها ليست صعبه اذا وجدت الاراده بعد توفيق الله  
بعد ذلك يكون الجواب لدى كل سائل حسب معرفته بنفسه*

----------


## حامد القحطاني

> أخواني اود الاستفسار عن وضع البورصه السعوديه حالياً ...  
> وهل تنصحوني ادخل بيها وكم المبلغ الي تنصحون بيه ؟ 
> وما الشروط لدخولها ؟

 انا راح انصحك ونصيحتي ببلاش لكن لازم تعرف ان خبرتي في السوق السعودي 15 سنه من قبل عام 2004 تقريبا  
السوق السعودي الداخل فيه مفقود والخارج منه مولود انفر بجلدك لن تكسب هلله واحده منذوا ان تدخل وحتى تخرج ورسيدك بالسالب ولن تخرج باقل من 30% خسارة من راس المال

----------


## abunawaf9

بعيد عن التحطيم
السوق السعودي مستقبله ممتاز 
والاهم ( فهمك بالتحليل )
مايحك جلدك مثل ظفرك  :Asvc:

----------

